# Need more on the Time Bandit with Capt Al, 5/19



## hxchip

Just what the title says - we've got 3 of us wanting to go out on Thursday morning, but he hasn't had enough interest to put a trip together on the Time Bandit (room for 18, but he'll fish with like 8). If there's not enough, he says he'll get us out with the Native Son instead, so we won't just be landlocked if we don't get more.

So, anyone wanna walk-on the Time Bandit this Thursday, May 19? Please? Nothing against Dennis and the Native Son - who we'll be going with if we don't get enough people, but we'd like to give Al some business as he's been having a little bit of a rough time lately. He's a good guy and he can put you on fish like none other. :thumbsup:


His current # is (850) 232-5532, and his walk-ons are $100 for 8 hours unless something changed.


----------



## BamaFaninMilton

"He's a good guy and he can put you on fish like none other"

+1 on that, my wife and I just did a trip with him this past Saturday, we caught a whole lot of fish and had a good time with Capt. Al and Deckhand Jay!


----------



## chad403

Must not need the business if he is going to turn down anything less then 12


----------



## BamaFaninMilton

His minimum is 8 people, I believe.


----------



## hxchip

8 then - I didn't know really, just guessed based on how few I've been out with... All I know is we need more.

Don't use my words to criticize him, please.


----------



## The Barb

Al and Dennis both know what thier doing and anyone who goes wont be dissapointed,Al did you get your Cape Horn finished,this is Mike on the boat named The Barb,Also Jay is a great deckhand and will take care of Yall,All I can say is people wont be dissapointed on the Time Bandit or Native Sons,Good luck on your trips and leave a few for me.


----------

